

 Show HN: Learn languages with YouTube transcriptions and click to translate - steveridout
http://readlang.com/library/51a666e7517fdd8a3f0000a2/scroll/0

======
steveridout
For information on other features of the site, here's the landing page
including a short intro video: [http://readlang.com/landing-
page](http://readlang.com/landing-page)

Feel free to ask if you have any questions!

